# Awesome Yarn Storage Idea....



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

http://knitsforlife.com/2013/03/26/the-worlds-best-yarn-storage-idea/

I'll have to try this..


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Would collect to much dust here. Pretty to look at, though.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Very unique!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now that's different. I watch the Vanna White video down near bottom of the page where she stores her yarn, lovely antique. But wow I couldn't get even four balls of my stash in there. :0


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

Bunyip said:


> Would collect to much dust here. Pretty to look at, though.


Ditto. Due to the proximity of the volcanos to my location it is a no can do for me. But ingenious idea!


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

WOW!! Sure makes a statement eh!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Wouldn't work for me either, but a nice idea for a novice knitter, maybe one who hasn't slid too far down this slippery slope.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice idea but yarn fades when it is exposed to light when it is stored like that for a long time. Machine knitters use that type of storage but they 
tend to knit the yarn up quicker....unless they have a stash like I have....


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

My cats would have a field day climbing that wall!


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

Ya know... I can see using something like that when I'm putting the colors together for an afghan. If it is protected from bright light like in a basement, it might work for storing small quantities of yarn.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

It would be my dog I would have to worry about not my cat. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

i think I would rather have this than a wool shed as promised by my DH


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Not exactly "The worlds best yarn storage idea" is it!?
Dust and dirt exposure are problems all around the world.
Hummm...can't have a fur baby in the house either.
Be it fur hairs floating on the air current...or becoming the attraction of a toy.
True about light exposure, so will have to keep it in the dark, so what is the sense?
Will have to keep it far enough away from the kitchen as it will absorb odors.
Not to mention if you are a smoker, either you or the yarn will have to go outside.
Person's height would have to determine the actual wall usage.
Can't have it too close to the floor or it may become a casualty to the vacuum.
Oh, wait a minute, scratch that, we don't do housework do we? :lol:


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Imagine two tabby cats, one large and one small, using the yarn storage as a climbing wall. That's the best that would happen in my house. Lord knows what my autistic son would do if he got into it. I'll stick with my plastic bins.

What about the ball bands with fiber, weight, care instructions, etc., on them?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Imagine two tabby cats, one large and one small, using the yarn storage as a climbing wall. That's the best that would happen in my house. Lord knows what my autistic son would do if he got into it. I'll stick with my plastic bins.
> 
> What about the ball bands with fiber, weight, care instructions, etc., on them?


Maybe she pokes the label onto the hook?
She doesn't say.
I can see it now...pulling each ball off the hook just to see what it is. :lol: 
But I will be darned if I am going to rewrap/ball my yarn to do this type of storage. :wink:
Yup, I'll stay with my bins as well.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, I also imagined it with my cats and dust, too. Not a pretty picture!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

This would never work for the mountains of yarn I have. BUT....a smaller version might be great for what I was working on at the moment, especially if it was a color pattern that required many different colors of yarn. Wonder if this would be feasible for use at my knitting machine? It would be better, I think, than having yarn pulled out all over the floor with skeins in every direction!


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Imagine two tabby cats, one large and one small, using the yarn storage as a climbing wall. That's the best that would happen in my house. Lord knows what my autistic son would do if he got into it. I'll stick with my plastic bins.
> 
> What about the ball bands with fiber, weight, care instructions, etc., on them?


MY first thought too, plus if I know me, the loose ends would be out and dangling creating a lovely mess I'm sure!


----------



## planetrosemary (Oct 3, 2011)

Brilliant idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Wonderful idea. Much easier to locate the chosen yarn as opposed to diging through a plastic tote. A cover of some sort would be nice to keep the dust off, if not...knit faster! 

Have a fun day to all!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I like it..just need to find a wall. My sewing thread spools are all on pegboard. The knitting machine cones are on poles hung from ceiling and boxes and boxes and bags of fleece and hand knitting yarns


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Well it does give a good perspective on the various colors one has collected but exposed to dust and light is not the best
I prefer my plastic bins


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

I think we all agree that this is a yarn storage idea that "looks" good but is completely impractical for a "real" knitter because of dust, cooking odors, light exposure and pet and kid exposure. I can't imagine how much time it would take me to rewind all the yarn in my stash!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

a "real" knitter? 

Maybe I just go through my yarn more quickly. It doesn't have time to gather dust, coking ordors, light exposure (my storage is out of direct light anyway), no pets or kids at home.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree with you,- this storage idea is not for me eithther ! Especially, that I knit or crochet in every place ,I go, it would be more trouble, than I already have !


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay, besides collecting lots of cat hair and dust, what happens when you pull a skein/hank from the bottom?? OMG!! It is pretty to look at though!


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

How would you keep the yarn from getting dusty?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Okay, besides collecting lots of cat hair and dust, what happens when you pull a skein/hank from the bottom?? OMG!! It is pretty to look at though!


Yah, Nice to look at.
With me I would be taking it down after a short while.
It would become too much of an eye-sore.
"Eye Candy" does not make it "The worlds best yarn storage idea". :wink:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

spinnerbee said:


> How would you keep the yarn from getting dusty?


Well, let's see...
Cover it with plastic. (defeat the purpose)
Make a glass door. (take up more floor space if it isn't a slide door the same width as board)
:lol:


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess it would be ok if you are knitting something now and not useing it for storage.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Bunyip, that's the first thing I thought of also


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I will stay with my armoire DH put in some extra shelves and I have the yarn in cloth boxes ($3 each at local discount store) Extra yarn is in large plastic containers
on top of armoire. There are two drawers in the armoire for extra supplies needles etc. Plus I have two Persian cats and their hair gets everywhere. I have to vacuum every day sometimes twice a day to keep hair down, even though I brush them every morning before vacuuming. Love them to death hate their hair. We also live in an older house and I swear all the dust lives here.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I think this would be a great way to display bits and pieces of yarn in small balls as a work of art without intention to use them. However, the dust would be a HUGE problem!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

cute.hahahha..but it would use about 1/100th of my yarn stash!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Hm. It IS a lovely piece of art, isn't it? I agree about the dust, altho I don't know why a sheet of clear plastic draped over it wouldn't help with the dust problem.

How about this - I have lots of tiny bits of yarn left from various projects. Not enough to do anything with, but I still love the yarn! What if I were to wind them into little balls like DMC pearl cotton, and displayed it on the wall in this fashion as ART! You could re-arrange it as you added bits to it, and seems like the perfect wall-hanging for those of us yarn-workers.


----------



## KnittyWitty (Mar 22, 2013)

Art? or storage? Fantastic idea for a craft room
Love it
KnittyWitty


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

scrolling a little past half way down and it shows the yarn back in sort of a nook area, out of a lot of the light. I have seen beautiful yarns ruined from sun shining in the windows, so it's best to keep it on a wall the window does not allow that to happen. Dust would be a factor for me also, even with the $600 filter on our heat system we still have some dust, quite a bit in fact. Maybe I should just clean more instead of knit, NO.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Okay, besides collecting lots of cat hair and dust, what happens when you pull a skein/hank from the bottom?? OMG!! It is pretty to look at though!


Each cake is on it's on peg, so nothing would happen except that you'd leave a hole.


----------



## 12linda (Dec 2, 2011)

i would be worried about not getting out for fire i would take my knitting including books my favorite yarn and other supply's and my computer stuff and my car would be full forget any thing else any thing else can be replaced and i would go qrazy with out that stuff


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

hmmm...I wonder if it could be used on the INSIDE of a closet door? I hate having to lean over to look inside the 3-drawer plastic containers I have most my yarn in. That bottom drawer is harder and harder to reach!


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

I think it looks ugly.


----------



## yarn lover (Feb 2, 2013)

I guess you wouldn't lose it.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

walkingagain said:


> hmmm...I wonder if it could be used on the INSIDE of a closet door? I hate having to lean over to look inside the 3-drawer plastic containers I have most my yarn in. That bottom drawer is harder and harder to reach!


That's a good idea.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Eileen Wanda said:


> I think it looks ugly.


That was my first reaction, too.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Not exactly "The worlds best yarn storage idea" is it!?
> Dust and dirt exposure are problems all around the world.
> Hummm...can't have a fur baby in the house either.
> Be it fur hairs floating on the air current...or becoming the attraction of a toy.
> ...


Yep! Love this.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

W.O.W. I guess I shouldn't be surprised how some members of KP would eviscerate this little lady's cute idea. Picking apart every little detail to show how bad it is. 

It works for her, it will work for some and not for others, but, come on ladies! Get over yourselves. This showed great creativity. She utilized a wall behind a door that wasn't being used....and in a clever way that would be useful for her. And she was so proud of her idea. I think she deserves some kudos for thinking creatively.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

headlemk said:


> W.O.W. I guess I shouldn't be surprised how some members of KP would eviscerate this little lady's cute idea. Picking apart every little detail to show how bad it is.
> 
> It works for her, it will work for some and not for others, but, come on ladies! Get over yourselves. This showed great creativity. She utilized a wall behind a door that wasn't being used....and in a clever way that would be useful for her. And she was so proud of her idea. I think she deserves some kudos for thinking creatively.


Please understand, I'm not knocking it, I just have too much stash for this to work for me.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Please understand, I'm not knocking it, I just have too much stash for this to work for me.


Just because it wouldn't work for some people doesn't mean it's an awful idea.


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

It is still ugly.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Just because it wouldn't work for some people doesn't mean it's an awful idea.


I never said that it wouldn't work for someone else. I'd need a few hundred square feet of pegboard and several more rooms to display my stash that way. This is not to say that it isn't a good idea for storage if someone only has a small stash, or to use as a design board. However, comments about attracting house pets and dust, as well as light deterioration of the yarn, are also quite valid. This idea, as does the one where someone used a TV shelving unit for storage, does have its pluses and minuses. It is all up to individual circumstances. For someone who may not have fully examined the consequences of such storage it can serve as guide for thought before investing in the materials.

One of my three cats would be in 7th heaven with something like this, as would my dog, and the grandchild who lives here would find nothing more fun than unwinding the balls so she could rewind them on the ball winder. Were this enclosed to prevent things like this as much as possible, it's a great way to store yarn, especially if you have a work in progress, it just isn't for everyone.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

headlemk said:


> W.O.W. I guess I shouldn't be surprised how some members of KP would eviscerate this little lady's cute idea. Picking apart every little detail to show how bad it is.
> 
> It works for her, it will work for some and not for others, but, come on ladies! Get over yourselves. This showed great creativity. She utilized a wall behind a door that wasn't being used....and in a clever way that would be useful for her. And she was so proud of her idea. I think she deserves some kudos for thinking creatively.


I don't think it's a bad/useless idea at all, and hope my previous comments weren't taken that way. I have way too much yarn to put all of it up like this. No pets or small children, very little dust. Would have to be aware of light exposure. Actually, I think a smaller version of this would be wonderful when I'm doing fair isle on my machine. This would be better than what I currently do - pulled out yarn all over the floor, skeins around the room. Wasn't there a comment by one of the designers of this that they knew a machine knitter who would use this to great advantage? Maybe it was down in the blog comment area......

The comments that may be taken as negative could be useful to someone thinking of doing the same thing, to adapt the idea to what they need. Some of the comments about enclosing it with a see through door of some kind, or placing it on the back of a door, could be very helpful ideas for other folks.

I don't think this is any worse than some of the other decorative knitting related pieces we've seen here on KP. Like the 100 skeins of yarn knitted as one strand, or an outdoor piece displayed on knitting needles as big as a tree. I don't think I would ever do any yarn bombing, but it is fun to look at. In this great big world, there is a place for everyone. Take a deep breath and smile!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I use to use pegboard for my cone yarn. It worked out great.

Anita


----------

